# Accommodation in Mexico City?



## Maja Lukic (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi all,
My name is Maja, I'm from Serbia and in two weeks will come to work in Ericsson in Mexico City. At the moment I am searching for an accommodation.
Suggested areas are Polanco and Condesa.
My budget for apartment would be around ~1000 USD per month.
Could you please suggest website, agency, that I can rely on and where I can find suitable apartment?
My initial stay will be 3 months - so I need accommodation for that time.

Thank you all.
Regards, Maja


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

If you'll be working at the offices of Ericcson, which from what I've seen listed on the internet as being on Avenida Paseo de la Reforma ... then colonias close to there where expats are choosing to live, and where many middle-class Mexicans live, are: Cuauhtemoc, Juarez, Roma and Condesa. Colonia Polanco is a bit further away but very easy to transit back and forth from using busses on Paseo de la Reforma. If you'll be working at a location of Ericcson other than the Paseo de la Reforma offices, let us know so that other suggestions can be offered.

Finding short-term housing will be a slight challenge. Many landlords require a guarantor for the payment of the rent, and furnished apartments are a bit more expensive than unfurnished. Generally, apartments are rented with a minimum one-year lease, though I know of people who've rented furnished apartments for just a few months. But you should be able to find something in the range of the peso-equivalent of US$1,000 per month. I think you'll find more choices in Colonias Cuauhtemoc and Juarez (closest to Ericcson), followed by Roma Norte. Colonia Condesa tends to be a bit more upscale and expensive, particularly for furnished apartments. 

It's difficult and more expensive to rent an apartment before you get to Mexico City, unless someone at Ericcson will assist. Maybe the company has relationships with some apartment owners or rental agents who can assist. If not, my suggestion is that you rent a hotel room for your arrival then walk around, ask around for rented apartments. When you search for a furnished apartment, look for the phrase … “Departamentos Amueblados” .. which means furnished apartment (or furnished room). A good, clean hotel room in a modest hotel will be inexpensive by international standards. Less than the peso equivalent of US$30 per day. In Colonia Roma Norte, I've been staying at Hotel Embassy for the past several years and find it an excellent value ( Hotel Embassy - Bienvenidos ). 

Many apartments are never advertised in publications such as newspapers or magazines. "Networking" with others is how they're found. Though, for a short term rental you should probably have a look at the www.craigslist.org Mexico City apartment rentals listings. Think also about sharing an apartment with another expat, or Mexican. That's commonly done in Mexico City. Also commonplace is people who own large homes who rent rooms to persons such as yourself. You'll probably need to have the ability to communicate in Spanish, when you look for apartments.

Others will likely have some helpful advice, and if you have additional questions let us know. Lucky you, the opportunity to live/work in Mexico City!


----------



## Maja Lukic (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi Longford!
Thanks for immediate help and advices !
Actually Ericcson building where I'll be working is in TecnoParque (full address: Eje 5 Norte 990 esq. Av. de las Granjas, Col. Santa Bárbara, 02230, Del. Azcapotzalco, México DF) so bit farer than Condesa or Polonco - but everyone suggesting me to live there anyhow and spend more time on transport. I am also considering the option of sharing an apartment or similar, cause I assume it is always difficult to rent apartment for only 3 months.
Thank you so mucg for the hotel listed - it can help me in the first week !
And yes - I am very happy that I'll be working in Mexico, specially cause I have never visited that country !
Btw what about transportation in Mexico City? I'll have to carry my laptop all the time (going to/from work) so is it safe to use public transport in that case - or taxi is a must?
Thank you for your kind help!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Craig's List is not so useful in Mexico City. Instead try this:

Renta de inmuebles en el Distrito Federal : departamentos amueblados | Segundamano.mx

and this: Departamento En Renta Distrito Federal 

and this: Casas y Departamentos en renta Distrito Federal - DF | Vivanuncios


----------



## JoanneR2 (Apr 18, 2012)

Maja Lukic said:


> Hi Longford!
> Thanks for immediate help and advices !
> Actually Ericcson building where I'll be working is in TecnoParque (full address: Eje 5 Norte 990 esq. Av. de las Granjas, Col. Santa Bárbara, 02230, Del. Azcapotzalco, México DF) so bit farer than Condesa or Polonco - but everyone suggesting me to live there anyhow and spend more time on transport. I am also considering the option of sharing an apartment or similar, cause I assume it is always difficult to rent apartment for only 3 months.
> Thank you so mucg for the hotel listed - it can help me in the first week !
> ...


Hi, you will be quite a way north of Condesa and Polanco so might want to look a bit closer to where you will be living, not least because it will also be cheaper. Both Condesa and Polanco are expensive places to rent. The metro bus is safe enough to travel on, if a bit cramped during the rush hours. However, the routes are very specific so you may not be suitable for you. The metro goes reasonable close to where you will be working but I am not sure I'd advise using it in the rush hour as it gets very busy and recent press about the state of the track, trains etc. has been less than positive. The good news is that taxis here are very reasonable and, so long as you have a reliable number, normally safe. I've even managed to find a firm where almost all of the cars have seat belts in the back! Good luck with the move.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Maja Lukic said:


> Hi Longford!
> Thanks for immediate help and advices !
> Actually Ericcson building where I'll be working is in TecnoParque (full address: Eje 5 Norte 990 esq. Av. de las Granjas, Col. Santa Bárbara, 02230, Del. Azcapotzalco, México DF) so bit farer than Condesa or Polonco - but everyone suggesting me to live there anyhow and spend more time on transport.


Who is everyone? Mexicans or foreigners? Getting around Mexico City at any hour can be difficult and at rush hour it can be very frustrating and time-consuming. It's always advisable to live as near to your job as possible. Condesa and Polanco are rather pricey and trendy (and popular with expats) but there are other neighborhoods a bit closer to where you'll be working that are very nice and safe and less expensive. If you can't find a furnished apartment for three months (which will be very difficult, I fear), you can always stay in hotels that cater to foreign business people and give special prices for longish stays. In fact, there are a couple of them right on my little street in Colonia Cuauhtémoc, a few blocks in back of the US Embassy.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Thanks for clarifying the work location, it isn't all that convenient to the colonias we've been discussing. However, I clearly understand why it's been suggested that you stay in one of the colonias we've been discussing instead of near that Ericcson facility. I've looked at google maps to locate where you'll be working. 

Getting to/from work and where you might live in these colonias will take some effort, unless you take a taxi to/from work. The taxi transportation will probably cost you in the range of the peso-equivalent of US$25/30 per day ... total. Depending upon time of day and traffic, when you travel. 

There are busses, and maybe a Metro / bus combination which will get you to/from work but it will take some study to figure that one out. Maybe someone at Ericcson will be able to help you with those logistics after you arrive. Travel by bus/metro can easily consume an hour to hour and a half in each direction (even longer depending upon the routing). You're going to be working on the far N/NW limits of the Federal District.

Public transportation, busses and the Metro, can be very congested and you have to hold-onto your briefcase or bag strongly and carefully because in such crowds there are people looking for the opportunity to steal from you as there are similar persons in any such Megalopolis. 

During the busiest times of day, riding the Metro is a real challenge for someone not accustomed to the pushing, shoving, crowding. A thief can pick your pocket or grab your bag out of your hand or off your shoulder and be out the door in a split second. Robberies of bags and valuables as one walks down the sidewalk are also commonplace, in parts of the city. Particularly so when someone is surprised because they've not been careful to watch who is around them. It's so easy to become distracted and the thieves know how to pick from the crowd the seemingly easy prey. 

All of this caution about public transportation is not meant to scare you unnecessarily, but someone new to the city is easy pickings and it takes a little time to condition ourselves to the differences.

An added thought: Some large employers in the Federal District, and nearby State of Mexico, provide charter bus transportation for clerical/office/professional employees which picks them up at a particular Metro station and brings them to work. Sometimes the service is offered only after work, because many people work until 8 or 9 p.m., but there are some, if I'm recalling correctly, who provide it both to/from work. You can ask about this at Ericcson.

I hope this additional information helps.


----------

